# PDA -> PC Sync gibt es eine Alternative zu Outlook?



## BeaTBoxX (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

der Titel sagt schon alles.. ich wuerde gerne die Daten meines Dell Axims auf den Rechner syncen.
Allderdings scheint es wohl keine Lösung neben Outlook zu geben?  Mozillasundbird? Thunderbird? Sonstwelche Software? Weiss da jemand was?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Frank


----------



## d2wap (9. Juli 2007)

Man kauft sich ja auch keinen PDA mit Windows Mobile 

Generell kann man Palms mit MAC OS, und PalmDesktop sowie Ooutlook synchronisieren.

PocketPCs mit Windows Mobile nicht.
Die können nur mit Outlook synchronisieren. Soweit mein Wissensstand.

Mit Zusatzsoftware kann man auch Notes und vielen anderen Systemen synchronisieren - aber kein Thunderbird. Der verhält sich wie Outlook Express und macht daher ohne (nur minimalen) PIM Funktionen keinen Sinn.


----------



## martinpriebe (25. Juli 2007)

Hi,

was willst du denn syncronisieren ?

Datenbank ? Dateien ? Outlook Sachen wie email ? SMS etc ?


Standard ist die Outlook Syncronisation.

Alles andere geht zu machen.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Amr0d (22. August 2007)

BirdieSync oder FinchSync lassen sich mit Thunderbird synchen.


----------

